# Off to Jackson Hole!



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

Leaving colorado and heading north and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for terrain, food and any other pertinent beta? Staying with a local so I somewhat will have some in's. Potential for some snow and a week to burn, so I am psyched! Thanx in advance for info........
Oh, any sources for cheap tickets?


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

not too much to say for you, but if you get sick of jackson ticket prices, you could always go check out grand targee (spelling?) just west of there. 

i believe it is cheaper.


----------

